# Top 100 blues players of all time.



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

Top 100 blues players of all time.
1. T-Bone Walker
2. B.B. King
3. Stevie Ray Vaughan
4. Robert Johnson
5. Albert King
6. Eric Clapton
7. Buddy Guy
8. Mike Bloomfield
9. Peter Green
10. Johnny Winter
11. Otis Rush
12. Muddy Waters
13. Ronnie Earl
14. Freddie King
15. Earl Hooker
16. Elmore James
17. Albert Collins
18. Hubert Sumlin
19. Duane Allman
20. John Lee Hooker
21. Son House
22. Robert Cray
23. Jimmie Vaughan
24. Billy Gibbons
25. Lonnie Johnson
26. Roy Buchanan
27. Duke Robillard
28. Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown
29. Blind Lemon Jefferson
30. Charley Patton
31. Ry Cooder
32. Mississippi John Hurt
33. Robben Ford
34. Son Seals
35. Robert Nighthawk
36. Magic Sam
37. Luther Allison
38. Mississippi Fred McDowell
39. Jimmy Thackery
40. Roy Rogers
41. Warren Haynes
42. Lonnie Brooks
43. Kelly Joe Phelps
44. Mick Taylor
45. Lightnin' Hopkins
46. Jeff Healey
47. Earl King
48. Lonnie Mack
49. Blind Willie Johnson
50. Johnny Copeland
51. Alvin Lee
52. Gary Moore
53. Big Bill Broonzy
54. Kim Simmonds
55. Elvin Bishop
56. Walter Trout
57. Taj Mahal
58. Guitar Slim
59. Sonny Landreth
60. Robert Jr. Lockwood
61. Scrapper Blackwell
62. Shuggie Otis
63. Fenton Robinson
64. Amos Garrett
65. Steve Cropper
66. Coco Montoya
67. Joe Bonamassa
68. John Hammond
69. Alvin 'Youngblood' Hart
70. Lowell Fulson
71. Keb Mo
72. Smokin' Joe Kubek
73. Rod Price
74. Rory Gallagher
75. Little Charley Baty
76. Wayne Bennett
77. Southside Lenny
78. Blind Blake
79. Tinsley Ellis
80. Hollywood Fats
81. Derek Trucks
82. Guitar Shorty
83. Hound Dog Taylor
84. Kid Ramos
85. Dave Hole
86. Bonnie Raitt
87. Matt 'Guitar' Murphey
88. Pee Wee Crayton
89. Harvey Mandel
90. Joe Louis Walker
91. Eddie Taylor
92. Snowy White
93. J.B. Lenoir
94. Skip James
95. Anson Funderburgh
96. Chris Vachon
97. Little Milton
98. Blind Willie McTell
99. Luther Tucker
100. Stan Webb


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Gary Moore 22 places ahead of Rory Gallagher? Jesus wept! And as there are a number of 'blues rock' guitarists in there where the hell is Hendrix?


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Where did you get this list? Is this yours?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Seening said:


> Top 100 blues players of all time.
> 1. T-Bone Walker
> 2. B.B. King
> 3. Stevie Ray Vaughan
> ...


@Seening: 
Are the numbers assigned randomly to each performer, or do they have some kind of qualitative content to them? And if the latter is the case, who made the determinations and based on what criteria? Even though I like large parts of this list, I would echo elgar's ghost in his complaint about Jimi Hendrix not being included. I would add Jeff Beck as well. 
p.s. Roy Rogers, as in the singing cowboy from tv?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Great list, guys, but I think there's one missing there...not traditionally known as a blues player yet does a heck of a job at it...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

3.Stevie Ray Vaughan
6.Eric Clapton
22.Robert Cray

93.Skip James

And no Robert Pete Williams, whoever has done this list have very debatable tastes.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Top 100 blues *guitarists* of all time would have been a more appropriate title.

As has been said, if you're including blues-rock type players then Hendrix should be on there.



samurai said:


> p.s. Roy Rogers, as in the singing cowboy from tv?


There's a slide player with the same name.

Good to see Hound Dog Taylor mentioned. Jimmy Dawkins is missing though.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Argus, Thanks for the 411 on Roy Rogers; my faith in humanity and its tastes is at least partially restored, at least for now. :cheers:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stevie Ray ranks ahead of his idol Albert King? That's too funny! 

No white players deserve to be ahead of Albert Collins, Matt Murphy, Freddie King, Earl Hooker, Gatemouth Brown, Robert Johnson, or Son House. I love Mike Bloomfield, but he copped his sound from Freddie King.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Not really funny - I think he was better than his mentor as well. Nothing wrong with that.

However, I still want to know where this list came from.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I would've ranked B.B. King a bit lower, and Clapton higher, Stevie Ray and Robert Johnson are about right. Hendrix would be number 1, Page and Beck would've made the list in the top 20. Walter Trout, Sunny Landreth and Joe Bonamassa should all be much higher - probably in the top ten. Jeff Healey should be higher.

(All imo of course)


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised that none of you could work out where this list came from, as it's got DDD written all over it. In fact it's their "100 Greatest Blues Guitarists" list.

The criteria for selection of artists on this list is "_This list is intended for those guitarists who exhibited a clear 'Blues' thread *throughout their careers*. It reflects their impact, influence within their genre, and musical expression in addition to technical ability on the instrument._

I'm no expert on blues guitarists, but would guess that this consistency feature explains why the likes of Jimi Hendrix (mentioned in the preceding comments) is not included, since he was not a Blues artist throughout his career. In fact, Hendrix is No 1 on DDD's "Greatest Rock Guitarists" list.


----------



## Ludders (Jun 17, 2011)

I get that these lists aren't supposed to be taken that seriously, but i'm always baffled by how one is supposed to make a 'who is better' judgement on such disparate artists as Gary Moore and Big Bill Broonzy, for example.

Having said that, the list would be much improved if Hendrix and Clapton were to swap places.


----------

